# So before I do a stash thinning, I wanna share stash pics!



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I really have to thin the stash by a lot before we move, DH is practically begging me to do so :LOL I think he has nightmares about dragging three extra suitcases full of diapers! Anyway, before I thin it and restructure a bit more, I wanted to share my stash pics with you.

Yes, I know it is a lot especially for just one baby but I just can't help buying pretty fluff! I work a full time job at home PLUS my mom/spouse job so I spend a lot of time couped up at home. This certainly helps make things fun







There are a few things missing or on its way to me but not all that much. I really am happy with what I have PLUS I have been knitting a lot which is even more fun!

AIOs
Diapers
Wool


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow Kate, thats a great stash!

I'm drooling over your woolies *yum*


----------



## ismommy (Apr 17, 2005)

Ok that was almost as much fun as the FFA I definitely have a wish list for when you post! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

I get a "File not accessible" error.














I really wanted to see your stash too!


----------



## frogger (Apr 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristiMetz*
I get a "File not accessible" error.














I really wanted to see your stash too!









:


----------



## akbrough (Mar 24, 2004)

Holy fluff!!!!!!!!! Beautiful stuff!!!!!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

wow Kate, nice stash! I hardly ever come to diapering anymore but I noticed this post and just had to peek.

soooo. . . . just lemme know when you're ready to sell those FCB AIOs.


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

just gorgeous!!!


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

WOW!!!!! that is one beautiful stash!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Kate, I love it all. It's a truly beautiful stash. How are you ever going to decide?


----------



## Momto2boysNagirl (Aug 24, 2003)

Gorgeous fluff!


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Awesome stash!

Makes me wish I took more pics before I started thinning. :LOL

I love, love, love, love that Fussy fairy cover/fitted.


----------



## Woolly Meredith (Mar 23, 2005)

That is one fine stash mama!


----------



## navygirl (Jun 3, 2005)

Beautiful! I love it!


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

beautiful stash!!!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristiMetz*
I get a "File not accessible" error.














I really wanted to see your stash too!

Hmmm... try now. I had some security settings on it that may have caused that.


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

ooooooooooooooooooo
I've been waiting for those pics









I finally get to see the monkey FCB I've been hearing about :LOL

lovely fluff, Kate!!


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

Very nice! I LOOOOOOVE that monkey VB


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Thanks guys









Oceanone I have no clue how to decide. That's why I haven't done any serious thinning before :LOL

Janet, DH loves that FCB AIO. He has forbidden me to sell it!


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

I see Kate and I have similiar taste.









Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

absolutely Stunning!!


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

WOW!! That is quite a stash! All that wool has my jaw on the floor. Beautiful!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *threeforme2005*
I see Kate and I have similiar taste.









Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!

We did fight it out over some of that stuff... and others I got from you too :LOL

Can we say YAAAAY for the TP?


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Ooooooooh gorgeous stash! Although, now that I've seen your soaker collection, I am dying to find out if you wanna trade me 2 soakers for my BBB pants........


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Beautiful!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Ooooooooh gorgeous stash! Although, now that I've seen your soaker collection, I am dying to find out if you wanna trade me 2 soakers for my BBB pants........









:LOL Which ones? PM me and we will talk


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Wow it looks like you have the matching soaker to her pants







Step away from the rosewater Anjelica







if i could justify owning 4 pairs of BBB pants i would trade you but i live in Southern California and it just seems silly to me :LOL


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I just want the pink playsilk







:


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
I just want the pink playsilk







:

:LOL

It's DS's, he makes tents with it. It was a freebie with some MM pants last winter.


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
We did fight it out over some of that stuff... and others I got from you too :LOL

Can we say YAAAAY for the TP?

I know! Seeing my old stuff in your stash makes me wish I still had some... yet now that its not here I don't miss it. Does that make sense? It's a sickness!







:LOL

Yay for the TP is right!


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*

Janet, DH loves that FCB AIO. He has forbidden me to sell it!










doesn't he know he's breaking promises! :LOL

well, if you ever manage to score a fluffymail custom, you could help me get my own


----------



## JasonsMom (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow! Beautiful, beautiful collection!


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

And a thread like this makes me all the more happier I use cloth!! Changing diapers is something mamas (and papas for that matter) do... well, a *lot* of times a day -- why not make it fun!! AND, why not pamper baby's bum while you're at it!!

Yes, I just







cloth... and that stash of yours is just ... oh my, it's gorgeous!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravenmoon*
Wow it looks like you have the matching soaker to her pants







Step away from the rosewater Anjelica







if i could justify owning 4 pairs of BBB pants i would trade you but i live in Southern California and it just seems silly to me :LOL

Rebecca! You have 3 pairs of BBB pants already???!







Woah. I am impressed. Those are hard to get and super worth it.







:

And, Kate--I DID PM YOU!







I've been on pins & needles for nearly 24 hours waiting to hear back from you about that gorgeous yellow & blue medium BBB that you sniped from me off ebay + another soaker in exchange for my pants! PM *me* back! :LOL


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Gorgeous!

And nice pics too... very pretty.

I love the pink camo pants! That's one of my fav colorways.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Wow !


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

OOps! Angelica I am totally behind on PMs... it's coming!







:
















Sheena, that camo colourway is a fav too. Actually I requested it from Meredith who requested it from Fabriconnection (now Yarndealer of course). My DH requested it first to match that FMBG AIO.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Morwenna does send out some cute playsilks


----------



## mom2jerry (Nov 15, 2004)

What a beautiful stash!!







You are one lucky mama!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
OOps! Angelica I am totally behind on PMs... it's coming!







:















.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

That's an absolutely gorgeous, colorful stash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newmommy0204 (Apr 11, 2005)

OMG! Beautiful stash mama!


----------



## luv2*b*mom (Mar 24, 2004)

Lovely!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I love your fluff

Hopefully I will be able to see the TP when you list...

Quick question: If you used every diaper in your stash, how long COULD you go without washing? I mean down to your last dipe, babe is going commando until the wash is done.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mytwogals*

Quick question: If you used every diaper in your stash, how long COULD you go without washing? I mean down to your last dipe, babe is going commando until the wash is done.

Um... maybe a few weeks? I have enough to last at least that long. I wash every day though and because most of it is organic I cycle through everything. I switch it all around every few weeks. Less wear on the diapers









Ok that is how I justify having so many. I am totally thinning it down, I just have to decide which ones!


----------



## eden/averymum (Jun 13, 2005)

That is a serious stash. Damn girl.


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

my goodness! Love all of it!
what does your DH think of all those diapers? My dh would just kill me if I bought half of your stash! :LOL


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I dunno what he thinks of it. I pay for it with my own money I make after I pay the bills and put money into savings, etc. He has been begging me to reduce it though truthfully as long as I put out he doesn't really care what I buy :LOL Took me some time to figure that out but the arrangement keeps us both happy!


----------



## amberb (Jan 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I dunno what he thinks of it. I pay for it with my own money I make after I pay the bills and put money into savings, etc. He has been begging me to reduce it though truthfully as long as I put out he doesn't really care what I buy :LOL Took me some time to figure that out but the arrangement keeps us both happy!


:LOL So true!


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I dunno what he thinks of it. I pay for it with my own money I make after I pay the bills and put money into savings, etc. He has been begging me to reduce it though truthfully as long as I put out he doesn't really care what I buy :LOL Took me some time to figure that out but the arrangement keeps us both happy!


I have to tell you something...I just used your stash pictures to show my DH how bad it can get and tried to "tell" him he doesn't have it that bad! :LOL :LOL He's still making fun of my obsession but I think now he realizes he's lucky! hehehehehe


----------



## kath (Aug 6, 2004)

wow


----------



## givinguponyou (Jun 5, 2005)

nice!


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

WOW. That is a lot of diapers! You dd has a lucky butt.


----------



## Kimmlett (Feb 12, 2005)

That is beautiful! I couldn't help but to keep staring at your mudpies..I hope I see your list in time


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

Wow. I hope you can find it in yourself to share some of that luxury with mamas who aren't quite as privileged!









(ps I don't mean me. My baby has all the diapers he needs







)


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

That is one gorgeous stash mama!!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simonee*
Wow. I hope you can find it in yourself to share some of that luxury with mamas who aren't quite as privileged!









(ps I don't mean me. My baby has all the diapers he needs







)

Not sure I follow you... as in I am selfish? Or pampered? Or...maybe something I am not understanding? Just curious what you mean.


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

Well, pampered definitely (pun unintentional), but not selfish, no, not if you fairy some of that stash off anyway. I mean, the thread is about getting rid of a bunch, and somehow I was getting the impression that you were going to sell it all, while of course the ideals of Mothering, CD-ing and natural living would really match the idea of reducing consumerism and, hence, sharing your abundance with the less lucky mamas of which there are quite a few here.


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

YOU ROCK!!!!!!!









That's so cool that you can indulge in awesome diapers!!

Thank you, thank you, soooooo much for sharing with us mommies!!!

I hope this encourages other mommies that it is totally OK to indulge in the prettiest diapers out there.

And heck, if they are taken care of right like you have been doing, they can still have a great resale value, keep baby happy, mommy busy, and who really cares what DH thinks, lol!! :LOL

oh, just kidding....he he.

To the other posters or lurkers, it's not any different than a shoe fetish, or something, and some people with great stashes, like yours, or great shoes, go onto be known forever for thier Collection!!!!!

So you go girl!









Flaunt it!!!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

What if I don't want to give it away? What if I wanted to sell it? Would that make me a bad NFL/AP person? I worked really hard for everything there. Not only in gathering it but I also work hard for my money. I can spend it where I want to can't I? And not pampered nope, I save and work and spend frugally. Except where diapers are concerned anyway :LOL

Um, so yeah I am going to sell it. Now maybe I will sell some things at an incredible loss because I know a certain mama wants something but only has a bit to spend. Or maybe I will fairy something. Or maybe I will put it on Ebay and make tons of cash from the blood, sweat and tears of a WAHM. My diapers, my choice.

Ahhh.. what does it matter. There are some people at MDC who disagree with big diaper stashes and that is cool. I disagree with eating meat but I certainly don't get in people's faces about it. In the end, they are just diapers. No different than if I have a closet full of Pampers because I bought them at a case sale at Cosco or something.


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
My diapers, my choice.









You're right! I don't understand why she should have to give her diapers away?? Doesn't make any sense


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simonee*
Well, pampered definitely (pun unintentional), but not selfish, no, not if you fairy some of that stash off anyway. I mean, the thread is about getting rid of a bunch, and somehow I was getting the impression that you were going to sell it all, while of course the ideals of Mothering, CD-ing and natural living would really match the idea of reducing consumerism and, hence, sharing your abundance with the less lucky mamas of which there are quite a few here.

I'm sorry, but this is very rude, IMO. Why in the world should she have to give her diapers away? Most of us, Kate included, reduce consumerism by selling and buying used diapers. One diaper might make it through 4 or 5 MDC kids.


----------



## luv2*b*mom (Mar 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simonee*
Well, pampered definitely (pun unintentional), but not selfish, no, not if you fairy some of that stash off anyway. I mean, the thread is about getting rid of a bunch, and somehow I was getting the impression that you were going to sell it all, while of course the ideals of Mothering, CD-ing and natural living would really match the idea of reducing consumerism and, hence, sharing your abundance with the less lucky mamas of which there are quite a few here.









:














This is very strange.







:


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

I think that whatever Kate wants to do with her stuff is completley her business.I have fairied and also sold things way below what i paid but i do that for myself.I also have 5 BBB's which is alot to some or not to others.I also searched,scrounged,traded,paid too much for them.It is a hobby in a way for me to be able to get such gorgeous things for my babe's bum.But what i do with my stuff is my business.What Kate does with her stuff is her business.When i gave away a huge box of free diapers to a mama starting a day care did that matter to anyone but me and her?KAte has shared the wealth before.She has also worked her butt off to buy or get whatever she has.Why does have to give stuff away to be fair?Besides she was just sharing pictures of this beautiful stuff not to make anyone jealous but just to share what she has collected.I don't think jealousy is very AP.


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow! 5 BBB's! That is so neat!

Maybe we should all share pics of stashes to make her feel better!

And show that collecting fluff is cool!









I've had stashes as lg as 6 doz before on just the diapers alone, mostly fitteds. Some people think that is extreme, but I don't really. I liked having enough "just in case" and also I really like all the differences in all the diapers and using certain diapers for particular needs at that time.


----------



## mama23k (May 4, 2004)

Lord have mercy, girlfriend! That's a GORGEOUS stash. I am actually a little jealous. Your babes certainly aren't hurting for cute butt covers, huh? :LOL I think it's very admirable too, how you budgeted accordingly and saved up for them. (I could probably certainly learn some budgeting tips from you.







) I also agree with several other posters. Since YOU saved up and WISELY spent your good money on the dipes, YOU should decide how to thin your stash.


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

I have seen Kate be more than generous in the past








I do recall seeing a free pair of MM longies for a MM virgin on the TP a while back, and I am sure that wasn't the only occasion she decided to share the love.

wasn't it Thumper who said "If you can't say something nice..."


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

awesome stash!!!!!!!!!! i so enjoyed looking at these pics. such a great collection. if you need to purge yourself of those hsy party pants and if they are a med or large, pm me.

as far as the selfish comment goes, well, i'm not gonna go there cause i'm irked. this thread would surely get pulled and i want these pics to stay so i can come back and drool later.


----------



## romansmum (Nov 12, 2003)

rock that stash mama!


----------



## chalupamom (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simonee*
Well, pampered definitely (pun unintentional), but not selfish, no, not if you fairy some of that stash off anyway. I mean, the thread is about getting rid of a bunch, and somehow I was getting the impression that you were going to sell it all, while of course the ideals of Mothering, CD-ing and natural living would really match the idea of reducing consumerism and, hence, sharing your abundance with the less lucky mamas of which there are quite a few here.


I'll take your back on this one, simonee. No one said selfish and no one said "give it all away". There'd be an awful less want in the world if those of us with surplusses cast just a bit on the waters. I think it's a lovely idea and will engage my son in preparing a box of baby things for our womens and childrens shelter. Thanks for reminding me in such a gentle way to share.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm with chalupamom and simonee. I don't see how what simonee said is different than what anyone else said- expressing their wishes over what will happen with the stash: donating some, being there when you post the for sale list, etc. IN any case they are your diapers. Why focus just on simonee's post? I don't see you telling the people who wish to be there for your listing that it is your stash and you will list it when you want no matter what they want. Is it just because you disagree with simonee's post or because you see the truth in it or what?


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa*
Why focus just on simonee's post?

Yeah.. why are YOU, the_lissa?

I think your stash ROCKS!!







Awesome!


----------



## momof2tadpoles0104 (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom to 3 boys*
Yeah.. why are YOU, the_lissa?

Beause everyone is hounding on the poor girl cuz she said it would be nice if the op faireied some.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

I just wanna BUY IT ALL....so PM me mama!!


----------



## yaM yaM (Nov 9, 2003)

Got Stuff?


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa*
I'm with chalupamom and simonee. I don't see how what simonee said is different than what anyone else said- expressing their wishes over what will happen with the stash: donating some, being there when you post the for sale list, etc. IN any case they are your diapers. Why focus just on simonee's post? I don't see you telling the people who wish to be there for your listing that it is your stash and you will list it when you want no matter what they want. Is it just because you disagree with simonee's post or because you see the truth in it or what?

I think I took issue with it because she is ASSuming I don't share. I don't think I need to sit here and list all the things I have given away or sold to hyena virgins or donated or fairied.

Say I sold it all. How do you know what I am using the money for? I have sold stuff on the TP to buy Italian orphans Christmas presents. I have sold stuff on the TP to donate to a scholarship fund for children who lost their fathers in a helicopter crash. I sold a few things on Ebay and sent the money to causes I believe in. I have bid and donated a lot of money on charity auctions. I have a few moms out HERE not as fortunate as I and whome I have given diapers and covers to use for free and to keep.

Or maybe I sell it all and buy myself a car









Listen, some people collect china, some pottery, some buy boutique clothing for their children, some people collect shoes. I happen to collect diapers. I do have a damn fine stash and I am proud of it. But to assume that I don't share just seems kind of mean. I know it was done in a gentle way and that is cool, but it is still assuming.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I think I took issue with it because she is ASSuming I don't share. I don't think I need to sit here and list all the things I have given away or sold to hyena virgins or donated or fairied.

Say I sold it all. How do you know what I am using the money for? I have sold stuff on the TP to buy Italian orphans Christmas presents. I have sold stuff on the TP to donate to a scholarship fund for children who lost their fathers in a helicopter crash. I sold a few things on Ebay and sent the money to causes I believe in. I have bid and donated a lot of money on charity auctions. I have a few moms out HERE not as fortunate as I and whome I have given diapers and covers to use for free and to keep.

Or maybe I sell it all and buy myself a car









Listen, some people collect china, some pottery, some buy boutique clothing for their children, some people collect shoes. I happen to collect diapers. I do have a damn fine stash and I am proud of it. But to assume that I don't share just seems kind of mean. I know it was done in a gentle way and that is cool, but it is still assuming.


Amen.
I like kids clothes & diapers & all of that.I have a lot of them & thats my choice. I would think it quite rude for others to tell me what I ought to be doing with my things when I am finished with them.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *May May*
Got Stuff?

Yup. I do. I know a few others with stuff too.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I have stuff too! Actually, I also have 5 BBBs and way too many pretty diapers.








I love your stash,Kate. I'm still itching to hear what you'd be willing to trade me for my BBB pants....trading is so fun, isn't it?? It's the only hobby I can do while NAK'ing, and involves socializing and interacting with such cool, likeminded mamas that I just can't find at the playground.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Amen sister!

I am in negotiations with DH about it







He's attached to that BBB.


----------



## Mum2girls (May 26, 2005)

That is some gorgeous stuff







. love love love them all. i wish i could collect something like that but i love looking at what everyone has. i'm a newbie here but i would love to buy some of your fluff







. i'm so scared dd's going to pt before i have a chance to put a fussybutt on her sweet little bottom







:LOL







:


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simonee*
Well, pampered definitely (pun unintentional), but not selfish, no, not if you fairy some of that stash off anyway. I mean, the thread is about getting rid of a bunch, and somehow I was getting the impression that you were going to sell it all, while of course the ideals of Mothering, CD-ing and natural living would really match the idea of reducing consumerism and, hence, sharing your abundance with the less lucky mamas of which there are quite a few here.


I think this is a wonderful idea Simonee.

If people had ventured around and about MDC long enough they would know that this idea is symetrical to many threads we have had on MDC.

Including the Needy Moms thread we have had two years in a row, the quilt thread we had for a mama who lost her son, the mission to create a 1000 paper cranes for an ill mama, the online baby showers we have thrown etc. et al.

Life ain't all about money.

But I know I am in the minority opinion about that here so I will keep that opinion short and sweet.

Good on ya' for bringing it up though.....


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

: So, out you mamas who are throwing the stones, what have you given away this year?







:


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents*
I think this is a wonderful idea Simonee.

If people had ventured around and about MDC long enough they would know that this idea is symetrical to many threads we have had on MDC.

Including the Needy Moms thread we have had two years in a row, the quilt thread we had for a mama who lost her son, the mission to create a 1000 paper cranes for an ill mama, the online baby showers we have thrown etc. et al.

Life ain't all about money.

But I know I am in the minority opinion about that here so I will keep that opinion short and sweet.

Good on ya' for bringing it up though.....


Huh??
Life isn't all about money?
Are you sure? Cause the majority of us here think it is.


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

Kindermama search my threads - you will find alot of giving going on.

And why be so tart about it?

You act as if charity is a bad thing.


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey31*
Huh??
Life isn't all about money?
Are you sure? Cause the majority of us here think it is.









I KNOW!!!!

Have you seen this joint lately?

And I did.

Get your sarcasm.

But it is true you know. There are MANY moms here who do think life is all about money. And it has been evidenced on many a thread. Including this one.

Why in the world people would be so pissed about someone suggesting charity is really indicative of what I am talking about.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Ugh. I have never thought that any moms on this board think that money is everything. I have thought though, that some moms are bitter & resentful of what what others have.


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey31*
I have thought though, that some moms are bitter & resentful of what what others have.

See I have never seen that.

But I guess it depends on what forums you float in.

The only bitter and resentful message I received was from those who are angry simonee suggested some charitable giving.

Interested to know how do you equate the two.


----------



## yaM yaM (Nov 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey31*
Ugh. I have never thought that any moms on this board think that money is everything. I have thought though, that some moms are bitter & resentful of what what others have.


Based on your theory, what would you hypothesize _my_ objection to be, being that, well. . let's just say . . 'I can have anything I want'?


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents*
I think this is a wonderful idea Simonee.

If people had ventured around and about MDC long enough they would know that this idea is symetrical to many threads we have had on MDC.

Including the Needy Moms thread we have had two years in a row, the quilt thread we had for a mama who lost her son, the mission to create a 1000 paper cranes for an ill mama, the online baby showers we have thrown etc. et al.

Life ain't all about money.

But I know I am in the minority opinion about that here so I will keep that opinion short and sweet.

Good on ya' for bringing it up though.....

Again, you assuming that I don't know anything about what you have just mentioned. Actually I sponsored three families this past Christmas here on MDC, including Hyena diapers and covers and toys and books and lots of clothes. I did one family there year before. I sent in cranes too. And yeah, I have participated in online showers, given away fluff to needy mamas, etc. and I know all about the Quilt for NM. I have paypaled MDC moms in need. Not to mention all the volunteer work I have done out here.

Do I really need to list everything I have done? Man... its not like I have a garage full of Hummers! I am not sure why it isn't ok to have a big ol' yummy stash. It's not like these were made with child labour. They were made by fellow MDC mamas (mostly). Why is it not ok to spend money with them?


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *May May*
Got Stuff?

now that was rude.

kate, that is one beautiful stash of diapers.


----------



## chalupamom (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kindermama*







: So, out you mamas who are throwing the stones, what have you given away this year?







:

Who's throwing stones? Defensive much?

Since you're taking notes, though, here's a short list of what I've given away this year:

1) One infant carseat, new in the unopened box.
2) Two new slings
3) Current edition engineering and science textbooks
4) Phone and gas cards (to servicemember's families)
5) A new breast pump
6) Furniture, linens, and household items to a family whose house burnt completely to the ground
7) Care packages to Afganistant and Iraq - four or five, I've lost track
8) Several dozen tomatoes, squash, peppers from our garden to an underemployed family
9) A sewing machine to a friend who wanted to WAH
10) About a dozen cloth dipes. Flats.

And no, I am not rich. I am a SAHM married to a grad student. And yet we find ourselves with plenty to give.

But this is not the point. The point is that this one mom works hard and enjoys the luck to revel in a lovely surplus. Suggesting how lovely it would be if some where given away is not making the assumption that no giving has ever happened and it is not casting stones and it is not bitter or resentful. It is merely a reminder that we are so fortunate to enjoy such beautiful things and we'd do well not to forget other moms who aren't so lucky. Donate or don't, but flipping out at the suggestion seems to me to suggest that the thought is putting some in an uncomfortable personal place vis-a-vis giving.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents*

The only bitter and resentful message I received was from those who are angry simonee suggested some charitable giving.


the post was more than a "suggestion" for charitable giving. she indicated that the op was not selfish if she gave away some her stash. the implication is that she IS selfish if she doesn't. that's not cool.


----------



## romansmum (Nov 12, 2003)

: righto binxsmon, it was the "if" that got me too


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
Again, you assuming that I don't know anything about what you have just mentioned. Actually I sponsored three families this past Christmas here on MDC, including Hyena diapers and covers and toys and books and lots of clothes. I did one family there year before. I sent in cranes too. And yeah, I have participated in online showers, given away fluff to needy mamas, etc. and I know all about the Quilt for NM. I have paypaled MDC moms in need. Not to mention all the volunteer work I have done out here.

Do I really need to list everything I have done? Man... its not like I have a garage full of Hummers! I am not sure why it isn't ok to have a big ol' yummy stash. It's not like these were made with child labour. They were made by fellow MDC mamas (mostly). Why is it not ok to spend money with them?


good on ya' for your participation here and elsewhere spatula. and you may be privy to the charity happenings here on MDC - but others clearly are not.

what i am confused about was why simonee was jumped on for her suggestion. i don't think it was rude or uncalled for.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Be confused no longer, goodcents. Binxsmom just cleared it up quite succinctly. ....Kate is only unselfish IF she now gives part of her diaper stash away.....?







:


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

well, I think it was her saying that "IF" I gave away then I wouldn't be selfish but if I chose to sold then I was. And that I was pampered, that kind of got to me a little. As if I am sitting eating grapes at the computer hitting refresh while a maid cleans my house and a nanny watches the kids.

While I do think she said it nicer than most might have, I am wondering why I need gentle reminding about giving? I am a big girl and can figure that out on my own. She doesn't even know me or know what I do or what I give away. And really, even if I chose to give nothing away and was mean rotten person who inflated the prices and refused to sell anything for less than retail, that's my problem isn't it? No one elses?


----------



## chalupamom (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Be confused no longer, goodcents. Binxsmom just cleared it up quite succinctly. ....Kate is only unselfish IF she now gives part of her diaper stash away.....?







:


This is the original quote:

Quote:

Wow. I hope you can find it in yourself to share some of that luxury with mamas who aren't quite as privileged!

I see neither an implied nor an implicit IF anywhere in there.

Methinks you doth protest too much.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simonee*
Well, pampered definitely (pun unintentional), but not selfish, no, not if you fairy some of that stash off anyway. I mean, the thread is about getting rid of a bunch, and somehow I was getting the impression that you were going to sell it all, while of course the ideals of Mothering, CD-ing and natural living would really match the idea of reducing consumerism and, hence, sharing your abundance with the less lucky mamas of which there are quite a few here.

It was this comment. Not her original


----------



## yaM yaM (Nov 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents*
good on ya' for your participation here and elsewhere spatula. and you may be privy to the charity happenings here on MDC - but others clearly are not.

_Word._

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
And really, even if I chose to give nothing away and was mean rotten person who inflated the prices and refused to sell anything for less than retail, that's my problem isn't it? No one elses?

Actually, I see that as untrue. Human behavior is highly contagious.. we are all connected and everything we do and say reverberates throughout humanity.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I think I took issue with it because she is ASSuming I don't share. I don't think I need to sit here and list all the things I have given away or sold to hyena virgins or donated or fairied.

Say I sold it all. How do you know what I am using the money for? I have sold stuff on the TP to buy Italian orphans Christmas presents. I have sold stuff on the TP to donate to a scholarship fund for children who lost their fathers in a helicopter crash. I sold a few things on Ebay and sent the money to causes I believe in. I have bid and donated a lot of money on charity auctions. I have a few moms out HERE not as fortunate as I and whome I have given diapers and covers to use for free and to keep.

Or maybe I sell it all and buy myself a car









Listen, some people collect china, some pottery, some buy boutique clothing for their children, some people collect shoes. I happen to collect diapers. I do have a damn fine stash and I am proud of it. But to assume that I don't share just seems kind of mean. I know it was done in a gentle way and that is cool, but it is still assuming.

and that is great. I still don't see the need to be defensive. You could have ignored the issue. You could have said I do give stuff away, but thanks for the concern. Someone has asked what we have given away. I have given quite a lot of stuff away, but I am not going to sit here and list it off because it doesn't bother me if people know about it or not.

and to the pp who said something about throwing stones- I have not seen that here at all. NO one is saying the op is a bad person if she doesn't giev stuff away or even a good person if she does giev some away. Someone expressed her desire that less fortunate might benefit from that. Big deal. No one here is going to know if she sells it all, gives some away. It isn't our business, but we can still expres our wishes.


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm staying out of the brawl.









I just wanted to say WOW!







Yummy-yum-yum! Awesome fluff Kate! That is one lucky little girl you have. I can only imagine all of the fluffy goodness at my fingertips! Able to put it all on ds at my whim! So awesome! You must work your butt off for a stash that nice. Good for you!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Gorgeous stash mama







Thanks for sharing pics- I love to see the craftswomanship of wahms. I'm sure it's gonna be hard to figure out what to re-home, but the new homes are sure gonna be happy :LOL

Some of the comments on this thread reek of jealousy- not sure why some people think it's their business to mandate what others do with their "stuff". Makes them feel important, I guess


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Jealousy? The ones who expressed a desire for sharing are hardly jealous. I have enough diapers thanks,a nd I have no idea one brand from another. The only selfish comments I saw were the me me me comments for when the OP sells her stuff off.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I get what you are saying, but I think it's the idea of someone telling me (or expressing wishes/concern/gentle suggestions) what to do with my stash. It's like me telling you what to eat or what to buy your kids or how to parent them or how to treat your SO.

Or I could have been PM'd and asked to donate something to a mom in need. I would have jumped on that in a second.

I agree that no one is throwing stones though


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Oh I understand that.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *May May*
_Word._

Actually, I see that as untrue. Human behavior is highly contagious.. we are all connected and everything we do and say reverberates throughout humanity.

Good point. I stand corrected


----------



## yaM yaM (Nov 9, 2003)

spatulagirl - I appreciate your openmindedness!

~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
Some of the comments on this thread reek of jealousy- not sure why some people think it's their business to mandate what others do with their "stuff". Makes them feel important, I guess










Just IMAGINE for a moment. . .

There are some people who actually value things other than stuff.

Then try to imagine the experience of others who are truly less fortunate than you.

Try to expand your awareness to accommodate an understanding of how your own personal choices on everyday little things affect the bigger picture. .

_Imagine no possessions,
I wonder if you can,
No need for greed or hunger,
A brotherhood of man,
Imagine all the people
Sharing all the world...

You may say I'm a dreamer,
but I'm not the only one,
I hope some day you'll join us,
And the world will live as one._

- John Lennon


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

Just IMAGINE for a moment. . .

There are some people who actually value things other than stuff.

Then try to imagine the experience of others who are truly less fortunate than you.

Try to expand your awareness to accommodate an understanding of how your own personal choices on everyday little things affect the bigger picture
Thanks. When I need an object lesson, I'll be sure to PM ya. In the meantime, please don't make assumptions on what comprises my value system.









edited to fix grammar


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa*
The only selfish comments I saw were the me me me comments for when the OP sells her stuff off.

and that would be ME.


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *May May*
spatulagirl - I appreciate your openmindedness!

I agree. Angelica was being opened minded. I don't think the same applies for you. Your message is a good one (I happen to agree), you're delivery sucks though. Quoting John Lennon was more effective than anything else you chose to post.


----------



## luv2*b*mom (Mar 24, 2004)

Am I the only one that is laughing at this thread? How silly! Its her stuff, she does what she wants with it, who cares?!?!?!? Is it a crime to have a COLLECTION of something. Do you ppl not collect anything at all? Books, CD's, Wizard of Oz stuff, magnets, ANYTHING? Doesnt mean you have to give it away or even part of it when your done collecting. This thread is just rediculous! Even if you feel that way, its not your place to tell HER what to do with her beautiful fluff! Is it b/c a lot of its expensive fluff, so you feel the need to assume shes loaded and must share with others? Giving is a great thing and for ppl with lots of money to share is absolutely wonderful. If I had millions of dollars, I'd probably share more than I'd keep, but whos place is it to tell me i need to share? Good grief!


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luv2*b*mom*
Am I the only one that is laughing at this thread?

Nope, I'm laughing, too, but not in a funny-ha-ha way ... in a man-these-people-need-to-get-a-life way. They've totally hijacked a thread and turned it into bashing a woman who's worked hard for what she has. That sucks.







:


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heathenmom*
Nope, I'm laughing, too, but not in a funny-ha-ha way ... in a man-these-people-need-to-get-a-life way. They've totally hijacked a thread and turned it into bashing a woman who's worked hard for what she has. That sucks.







:









:


----------



## luv2*b*mom (Mar 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heathenmom*
Nope, I'm laughing, too, but not in a funny-ha-ha way ... in a man-these-people-need-to-get-a-life way. They've totally hijacked a thread and turned it into bashing a woman who's worked hard for what she has. That sucks.







:

Yep! Exactly what I meant


----------



## Kewpie (Sep 21, 2004)

It's so sad that a mama can't post pictures of her stash anymore without getting a guilt trip or preached too. I've been a member of MDC for quite awhile, I loved the days when I could click on links in signatures and look at all the lovely fluff. That's usually the way I discover new WAHMs.

Kate - You have a beautiful stash, thank you for sharing!


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kewpie*







It's so sad that a mama can't post pictures of her stash anymore without getting a guilt trip or preached too. I've been a member of MDC for quite awhile, I loved the days when I could click on links in signatures and look at all the lovely fluff. That's usually the way I discover new WAHMs.

Kate - You have a beautiful stash, thank you for sharing!

















:


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luv2*b*mom*
Am I the only one that is laughing at this thread? How silly! Its her stuff, she does what she wants with it, who cares?!?!?!?

Reminds me of what my mom used to say...

Pick a little, talk a little, pick a little, talk a little, PICK PICK PICK talk a lot pick a little more.


----------



## raversangel (Jul 1, 2005)

i addmittingly didn't read all the posts







: just saw your pics and skipped to the last page to post...but OMG woman those are NICE! and i can definatly see how it takes 3 suitcases to pack all your fluff







definatly gave me some ideas on what to get for my stash







how long did it take to accumalate all of that? (sorry if someone has already asked)

thanx


----------



## sli124 (Jul 1, 2004)

How do you ever decide what to use?!!!!


----------



## squintz22 (Feb 4, 2004)

What a gorgeous stash!!!!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
Amen sister!

I am in negotiations with DH about it







He's attached to that BBB.

Remember what you said about how he's happy as long as you put out?







:LOL







:


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Remember what you said about how he's happy as long as you put out?







:LOL







:

OMG....







:

that is hysterical!!


----------



## dadateacher (Apr 15, 2005)

um, wow?


----------



## theresa88 (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice stash. I wish my dh would see yours and then he can stop complaining about mine, no offense.


----------



## jentilla (Nov 18, 2004)

Yeah, I just told my dh about the "put out" part and he cracked up, but in agreement. It's an awesome stash and rather than sell it, I'd have another baby to put all that cute fluff on! Too bad people can't evaluate all the stuff they probably have and have to attack you. Diapers are a lot more fun than a bunch of dolls, or bears, or porcelain figurines that lots of people are crazy for. Not to mention most households have multiple TV's and what not, one can find something wrong with just about anything,. Have fun thinning out the stash, I wouldn't want to have to decide what to get rid of!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jentilla*
Yeah, I just told my dh about the "put out" part and he cracked up, but in agreement. It's an awesome stash and rather than sell it, I'd have another baby to put all that cute fluff on! Too bad people can't evaluate all the stuff they probably have and have to attack you. Diapers are a lot more fun than a bunch of dolls, or bears, or porcelain figurines that lots of people are crazy for. Not to mention most households have multiple TV's and what not, one can find something wrong with just about anything,. Have fun thinning out the stash, I wouldn't want to have to decide what to get rid of!

I'm w/ you! I'd have another babe to put it all on...then I wouldn't have to decide what to get rid of!! Ya never know mama..w/ all that "putting out" ya just might find yourself w/ another bum on the way! :LOL


----------



## Fluffhead (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveBaby*
I'm w/ you! I'd have another babe to put it all on...then I wouldn't have to decide what to get rid of!! Ya never know mama..w/ all that "putting out" ya just might find yourself w/ another bum on the way! :LOL









:
I was going to say the same thing...LMAO!!
BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAUTIFUL fluff mama!! I am drooling over those MM;s!!


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

Hey ladies didn't mean to offend anyone. Wasn't even ASSuming. I just thought it was a very nice stash, and the thread seemed so taken over by consumerism, so I merely suggested the other side of the medal. That's all. I didn't TELL her to do anything, didn't HINT that she wasn't generous before, none of that. That's your ASSuming. All I did was suggest. IF someone had said that to me (and it has happened), I would simply and graciously say "thx for reminding me; I will share some" (Or "I won't because I paid these from my own clothing budget and really need the money to afford my move" or whatever). I would definitely not be offended and defensive, as if I felt guilty but my guilt was not to be addressed.
Really, it was a suggestion, nothing else. I'm a stranger on the internet, for chrissakes, my suggestion can be waaaayyy off and all you have to do is point it out.

You know what? I used to post here, because I started cd'ing when there were 3 brands of fancy diapers. I witnessed the birth of hyenaism. I even made some of your smilies just for you, namely







: and







:
I always thought the stalking and cackling and laughing was kinda funny, even if it wasn't my thing. The one thing about hyeanaism that I hadn't quite witnessed was the merciless pack mentality in ripping victims to shreds. thanks for showing me







:

ETA: and I've seen spatulagirl around enough to know she is generous. Really, it wasn't a personal attack. I wouldn't suggest an act of charity to someone of whom I knew she never would do it, anyway.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

Ya never know mama..w/ all that "putting out" ya just might find yourself w/ another bum on the way!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simonee*
Hey ladies didn't mean to offend anyone. Wasn't even ASSuming. I just thought it was a very nice stash, and the thread seemed so taken over by consumerism, so I merely suggested the other side of the medal. That's all. I didn't TELL her to do anything, didn't HINT that she wasn't generous before, none of that. That's your ASSuming. All I did was suggest. IF someone had said that to me (and it has happened), I would simply and graciously say "thx for reminding me; I will share some" (Or "I won't because I paid these from my own clothing budget and really need the money to afford my move" or whatever). I would definitely not be offended and defensive, as if I felt guilty but my guilt was not to be addressed.
Really, it was a suggestion, nothing else. I'm a stranger on the internet, for chrissakes, my suggestion can be waaaayyy off and all you have to do is point it out.

You know what? I used to post here, because I started cd'ing when there were 3 brands of fancy diapers. I witnessed the birth of hyenaism. I even made some of your smilies just for you, namely







: and







:
I always thought the stalking and cackling and laughing was kinda funny, even if it wasn't my thing. The one thing about hyeanaism that I hadn't quite witnessed was the merciless pack mentality in ripping victims to shreds. thanks for showing me







:

ETA: and I've seen spatulagirl around enough to know she is generous. Really, it wasn't a personal attack. I wouldn't suggest an act of charity to someone of whom I knew she never would do it, anyway.









Water under the bridge. Maybe I did act defensively but I just didn't like how you phrased it. It's not that big of a deal really.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simonee*
ETA: and I've seen spatulagirl around enough to know she is generous. Really, it wasn't a personal attack. I wouldn't suggest an act of charity to someone of whom I knew she never would do it, anyway.









You didn't "suggest" an act of charity. You called her pampered and implied that if she didn't spread the good will around (apparently people who work hard for their stuff are obligated to share it) she was working against the spirit of Mothering.

It certainly looked like a personal attack to me. Maybe you said something you didn't mean, or maybe you regret putting it that way, but if it looks like a personal attack... and smells like a personal attack...


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raversangel*
i addmittingly didn't read all the posts







: just saw your pics and skipped to the last page to post...but OMG woman those are NICE! and i can definatly see how it takes 3 suitcases to pack all your fluff







definatly gave me some ideas on what to get for my stash







how long did it take to accumalate all of that? (sorry if someone has already asked)

thanx









It's alright, you didn't miss anything









A year or so, tht is how long it took. I work at home so spend a lot of time on the comp. While I wait for stuff to download/upload/open on the Mac I surf on the PC


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveBaby*
I'm w/ you! I'd have another babe to put it all on...then I wouldn't have to decide what to get rid of!! Ya never know mama..w/ all that "putting out" ya just might find yourself w/ another bum on the way! :LOL

:LOL

Um, yesterday we had friends over and she CDs too. She totally got into the hyena thing after seeing some of my stuff. Anyway, her husband asks if I really spent XXX amount of money at Fluff Factory. While DH was there! I hadn't told him yet. I don't discuss many purchases with him but on big bods and auctions I talk to him. Anyway, he wasn't mad thought it was cool for charity but I was expecting him to say something when they left.

I put out. He forgot







And yeah, if we keep that up there may be another bum on the way :LOL


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristiMetz*
You called her pampered and implied that if she didn't spread the good will around

dear furbaby neglecter, SHE used those words. I merely repeated them. Do you think I would EVER be the first one to use the word Pamper on the diapering board?








Yes, and if it's really that important to hear me say it: I do not believe that owning 5 times as much of something than you ever need is necessarily selfish. I do believe that selling it without giving some away IS selfish.

But what is so bad about that? I'm not into diapers, but I also have had some material indulgences that could be called nothing but selfish. Can't we all just quit playing the unselfish martyr mommy games adn admit our shameless materialism? This whole forum is about it, why is it so bad when an outsider says it aloud?


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

Oh and i"m out of this thread. So fawn in peace







:


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I put out. He forgot







And yeah, if we keep that up there may be another bum on the way :LOL


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simonee*
Oh and i"m out of this thread.


----------



## MuhajibahMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents*

The only bitter and resentful message I received was from those who are angry simonee suggested some charitable giving.


Actually, I don't think anyone would have been upset at the suggestion of charitable giving at all. I think what has ruffled people's feathers is the assumption that Kate has not or would be reluctant to participate in charitable giving. And I think mama's have a right to take offense to that. And no, I don't think Kate should have to list out her charitable acts to "prove" that she's not spoiled, pampered, whatever...the problem is with the mama's holding those opinions not with Kate. As I'm sure you know, the best acts of charity are those given without any attention being called to them.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MuhajibahMama*

Actually, I don't think anyone would have been upset at the suggestion of charitable giving at all. I think what has ruffled people's feathers is the assumption that Kate has not or would be reluctant to participate in charitable giving. And I think mama's have a right to take offense to that. And no, I don't think Kate should have to list out her charitable acts to "prove" that she's not spoiled, pampered, whatever...the problem is with the mama's holding those opinions not with Kate. As I'm sure you know, the best acts of charity are those given without any attention being called to them.

Well said, very well said!


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heathenmom*
Nope, I'm laughing, too, but not in a funny-ha-ha way ... in a man-these-people-need-to-get-a-life way. They've totally hijacked a thread and turned it into bashing a woman who's worked hard for what she has. That sucks.







:









:


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MuhajibahMama*
Actually, I don't think anyone would have been upset at the suggestion of charitable giving at all. I think what has ruffled people's feathers is the assumption that Kate has not or would be reluctant to participate in charitable giving. And I think mama's have a right to take offense to that. And no, I don't think Kate should have to list out her charitable acts to "prove" that she's not spoiled, pampered, whatever...the problem is with the mama's holding those opinions not with Kate. *As I'm sure you know, the best acts of charity are those given without any attention being called to them.*

AlhumdiAllah I do know that. Exaclty why I didn't point mine out. If someone is really interested I said they could go and search through my 1500 plus posts and go look if it was that important to them.

But I do disagree that there was upset caused about the idea about charitable giving. Please go back and reread some of those posts because they are, imo, much more hostile than simonee's first and second suggestions.

Following Simonee to the beach.....


----------



## reiterin (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akbrough*
Holy fluff!!!!!!!!! Beautiful stuff!!!!!









:


----------



## lizzard_breath_ (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for posting that. I love looking at great stash pictures.


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Ugh. This thread is ridiculous.







Kate is one of the most giving, selfless mamas I know.

Kate, I haven't checked out your pics yet, but I'm sure they are beautiful! You deserve every bit of that great fluff and should do whatever the heck you want with it.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Is that my elbee i see??? Top right?


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

You have some amazing stuff there.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Ya' know what? Let's stop hashing this thing to death. I just can't believe how nasty this thread has gotten. Please, let's all go and jump in our piles of fluff and just be happy with what we have.

What would a newcomer to cloth diapering, say someone who is lurking to find out more info, think about this thread?


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey Kate your stash is awesome!!

And thanks for helping to support my family, a charity of its own!!!! :LOL


----------



## amberb (Jan 24, 2005)

I just had to chime in here again. First of all, this is a fabulous stash









I don't post a lot, but have been around enough to see how nice Kate is. I feel so sad that people can't share their stash pictures without someone saying something







When I first started posting on here, I was always drooling over her stash photos (among others). I was lucky enough to see them before she took them down, because of negative comments (if I remember correctly







).

Yes, maybe we indulge in some of this luscious fluff for ourselves, but ultimately it is to put on our babies! Why? Everyone has their own reasons, but most of them our VERY unselfish. Actually I can't think of one thing about cloth diapering that is selfish. Although most of us grow to enjoy it









Anyway, I really don't know what I'm getting at, just had to get some of that out. All of these mamas with outrageous stashes are supporting many wahm's and pampering their babies with great fluff. They should all feel horrible


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Thanks for the support ladies







amberb, I did take the old stash pics down because of negative comments but I am keeping these ones up.









LMAO Stacy, anything I can do to help! Waiting patiently for your next stocking for more AIOs!

Tammi, that is your Elbee. I tracked it down. It's like having my own little piece of you in my stash









When I start posting pics of my HUmmer and SUV collection then PLEASE start bashing me! You have my permission :LOL


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
Tammi, that is your Elbee. I tracked it down. It's like having my own little piece of you in my stash

























I still miss it but I am glad it's being loved.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

You know what i still have??
That pink leopard print beccabottoms fitted i bought from you. still fits great and i still love looking t it!!!
nak


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

So you arent thinning your bbs? Just "trading" them for embroidered ones? :LOL








Tammi!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My3babes*
So you arent thinning your bbs? Just "trading" them for embroidered ones? :LOL








Tammi!









Back at ya.


----------

